# ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم( فى عتمة الليل الحزين )



## dodobeauty (14 أكتوبر 2007)

ترنيمة تحفة بجد مش هتندموا لو حملتهوها برضو لاستاذنا عمانوئيل سعد وبرضو الشريط دة مش اخدت حقة فى التوزيع بس انا مش عاررفة اجيبلكم الشريط كلة بس دية ترنيمة رائعة على فكرة صدقونى حمللوها مش هتندموا ثقوا فيا 
اسمها فى عتمة الليل الحزين
http://www.4shared.com/file/25857124/cc1a53a7/___.html
مستنية الردود واذكرونى فى صلواتكم 
__________________
dodo bent el 3adra


----------



## ropy70 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

شكراااااااااااااااا:smil13:


----------



## remonmoro (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

شكرا جدا - 
عمانوئيل سعد موزع موسيقي جميل وهو اللي وزع ترنيمة مش بالكلام القلب يطلع للسما اللي في فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطوني


----------



## الانبا ونس (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

:smil13:*هى جميلة 

بس حزينة  قوى​*


----------



## dodobeauty (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*



remonmoro قال:


> شكرا جدا -
> عمانوئيل سعد موزع موسيقي جميل وهو اللي وزع ترنيمة مش بالكلام القلب يطلع للسما اللي في فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطوني



هو فعلا موزع موسيقى رائع يا ريمون صلى من اجلنا


----------



## tina_tina (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

ثانكس جارى التحميل


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

شكرا لك


----------



## oesi no (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

ميرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى 
جامدة اوى 
عاوز تانى ماليش دعوة :ranting:​


----------



## dodobeauty (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*



oesi_no قال:


> ميرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى
> جامدة اوى
> عاوز تانى ماليش دعوة :ranting:​



w]صدقنى يا اوسى انا بعت لاستاذ عمانوئيل ايميل يبعتلنا شريط الترنيمة دية لانة مش موجود فى الكنايس خالص الشريط مختفى بس وعد لو فعلا بعتة هنزلة على طول وفية بقا مفاجأة جاية فى الطريق وهو شريط برضو صعب مووت حد يجيبة صلولى بس انى اقدر انزلة وميرسي على ردك دة
:smil12:


----------



## oesi no (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

طيب ممكن اسم الشريط يمكن اعرف اجيبه ​


----------



## dodobeauty (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*



oesi_no قال:


> طيب ممكن اسم الشريط يمكن اعرف اجيبه ​



اوكى اوسى اسم الشريط فى بحر الشرور بس صدقنى مش هتعرف تجيبة لانة كورال كنستى واحنا مش لاقين الرشط فى مككتبة الكنيسة اصلا  بس يمكن حظك يطلع كويس وميرسي هتعبك ربنا يعوضك تعبك


----------



## إبن الطاعة (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*



remonmoro قال:


> شكرا جدا -
> عمانوئيل سعد موزع موسيقي جميل وهو اللي وزع ترنيمة مش بالكلام القلب يطلع للسما اللي في فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطوني


*سلام ونعمة معك remonmoro
عمانوئيل سعد مش موزع موسيقى بس دا مؤلف موسيقى وموزع موسيقى ومهندس صوت وهو مؤلف الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم الراهب الصامت 
كله مش بس الترنيمة بتاعة مش بالكلام 
وعلى فكرة مؤلف موسيقى دى كلمة مش بتتقال على أى حد موسيقى بتتقال بس للى بيألف موسيقى للأوركسترا يعنى مش مجرد آله واحدة بس
*​


----------



## lover_gogo (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

*سلام ونعمة انا بشكرك كتيييييييييييييييييييييير لأنك بتنشرى اللينكات اللى منزلنها على موقع الفيس بوك لجروب الفنان العظيم عمانوئيل سعد وياريت اللى يحب يشاركنا فى الجروي اهلا وسهلا بيه وده اللينك http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=18766433064*


----------



## إبن الطاعة (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*



lover_gogo قال:


> *سلام ونعمة انا بشكرك كتيييييييييييييييييييييير لأنك بتنشرى اللينكات اللى منزلنها على موقع الفيس بوك لجروب الفنان العظيم عمانوئيل سعد وياريت اللى يحب يشاركنا فى الجروي اهلا وسهلا بيه وده اللينك http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=18766433064*





*فعلا جروب رائع جداً عليه حاجات رائعة ونادرة
مرسيه يا lover_gogo
على الجروب الجميل ده*​


----------



## dodobeauty (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*



oesi_no قال:


> طيب ممكن اسم الشريط يمكن اعرف اجيبه ​



سورى انى اتاخرت عليك فى الرد يا اوسى اسم الشريط فى بحر الشرور نتمنا انك تجبهولنا بتاع كنيسة العدرا والملاك ميخائيل بالاباصيرى بعين شمس وربنا معاك سلام


----------



## harry_potter (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

بجد ربنا يعوض تعب المحبة


----------



## kmmmoo (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

ميرسي كتير للمشاركات الرائعة في المنتدي وربنا يعوضك


----------



## ايمن مرشد (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

انا عضو جديد اود التعرف


----------



## peko (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

:smil13:


----------



## sivo (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

*جميلة اوي ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## kmmmoo (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## حبيبى المخلص (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

ترنيمة حلوه خالص خالص ومعبره حتى كلماتها الحزينة روعة شكراً كتير


----------



## marcusloveall (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

عمانوئيل سعد مقل فى انتاجه بس هو ليهتيمة واحدة فى الموسيقى مبيسخدمش الالات كتير بس هو موهبة كبيرة مما لا شك فيه


----------



## إبن الطاعة (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*




marcusloveall قال:


> عمانوئيل سعد مقل فى انتاجه بس هو ليهتيمة واحدة فى الموسيقى مبيسخدمش الالات كتير بس هو موهبة كبيرة مما لا شك فيه



*سلام المسيح معاك **marcusloveall*
*مين قال إن الفنان عمانوئيل سعد مقل فى أعماله بالعكس دا له أعمال كتير جداً
لو حضرتك دخلت على الجروب بتاع عمانوئيل سعد هتعرف إن له أعمال كثيرة جداً جداً ،
ومين قال إن هو مش بيستخدم آلات كتير
الأستاذ عمانوئيل سعد بيستخدم آلات كتيرة جدا فى شغله دا غير إن توزيعه أوركسترالى
على العموم الموقع ده هيقولك إزاى تشترك على الجروب*

*http://emmanoel-saad.blogspot.com*

*ولو عايز تدخل على الجروب بتاع محبى الفنان عمانوئيل سعد وإسمه*

*!!! 3manoeel Sa3d Lovers

وده الرابط بتاعه*

*http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=18766433064*

*إشترك على الجروب لو عايز تتعرف عليه أكتر وتشوف أعماله*
​


----------



## michael sami (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

:a82:
الترنيمة جميلة


----------



## rammrommm (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## maikooo (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

الترنيمة جميلة اوى بس فى حاجة عايز اقول عليها بجد انا نفسى اتكلم مع حد مسيحى بجد انا لو متكلمش مع انسان او انسانة مسيحى انا ممكن اضيع انا بقالى اكتر من سنة مدخلتش كنيسه والى يحب يساعدنى يكلمنى على الاميل : rock_natch********
المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام
ايخرستوس انستى اليسوس انستى


----------



## maikooo (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*



maikooo قال:


> الترنيمة جميلة اوى بس فى حاجة عايز اقول عليها بجد انا نفسى اتكلم مع حد مسيحى بجد انا لو متكلمش مع انسان او انسانة مسيحى انا ممكن اضيع انا بقالى اكتر من سنة مدخلتش كنيسه والى يحب يساعدنى يكلمنى على الاميل
> rock_natch  @hot  mail
> المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام
> ايخرستوس انستى اليسوس انستى


----------



## maikooo (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

*الترنيمة جميلة اوى بس فى حاجة عايز اقول عليها بجد انا نفسى اتكلم مع حد مسيحى بجد انا لو متكلمش مع انسان او انسانة مسيحى انا ممكن اضيع انا بقالى اكتر من سنة مدخلتش كنيسه والى يحب يساعدنى يكلمنى على الاميل : rock_natch********
المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام
ايخرستوس انستى اليسوس انستى[/QUOTE]



maikooo قال:





maikooo قال:



			الترنيمة جميلة اوى بس فى حاجة عايز اقول عليها بجد انا نفسى اتكلم مع حد مسيحى بجد انا لو متكلمش مع انسان او انسانة مسيحى انا ممكن اضيع انا بقالى اكتر من سنة مدخلتش كنيسه والى يحب يساعدنى يكلمنى على الاميل 
rock_natch  @hot  mail
المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام 
ايخرستوس انستى اليسوس انستى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## maikooo (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*



maikooo قال:


> *الترنيمة جميلة اوى بس فى حاجة عايز اقول عليها بجد انا نفسى اتكلم مع حد مسيحى بجد انا لو متكلمش مع انسان او انسانة مسيحى انا ممكن اضيع انا بقالى اكتر من سنة مدخلتش كنيسه والى يحب يساعدنى يكلمنى على الاميل :
> rock_ natch  @  hot  mail
> 
> المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام
> ايخرستوس انستى اليسوس انستى*


----------



## hokka_2020 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

ترنيمة جميلة اوووى ولية زكريات معاها و كلامها جميل والترنيمة دى ف حفلة حسستنى احساس غريب وانا مبسوطة انى لاقيتها هنا ف المنتدى وربنا معاكى وكمان عمانوئيل سعد ملحن وموزع ممتاز وربنا يبارك حياته ويسمعنا اكتر واكتر وعايزين نسمع ترانيم تانى ع المنتدى قريب اوك باااااااى يا قمر


----------



## نونة (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

ميرسى اوى على الترنيمة الجميلة دى مستنيا  ترانيم تانية:wub::Love_Mailbox:


----------



## hanan2007 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

thanks


----------



## إبن الطاعة (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*موقع الموسيقار عمانوئيل سعد*



نونة قال:


> ميرسى اوى على الترنيمة الجميلة دى مستنيا  ترانيم تانية:wub::Love_Mailbox:




*لو عايزة أى ترانيم للموسيقار عمانوئيل إدخلى على الموقع ده هيقولك إزاى** تشتركى على الجروب بتاعه*

*http://emmanoel-saad.blogspot.com*

*ولو عايزة تدخلى على الجروب بتاع محبى الفنان عمانوئيل سعد مباشرة وإسمه*

*!!! 3manoeel Sa3d Lovers

دا الرابط بتاعه*

*http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=18766433064*

*إشتركى على الجروب لو عايزة تتعرفى عليه أكتر وتشوفى أعماله*
​


----------



## miso (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

ميرسى على الترنيمة وجارى التحميل


----------



## miko123 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

انا حملت الترنيمه وخرجت بره المنتدى ودخلت تانى عشان اشكرك 
بجد ترنيمه جميله جميله جميله ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## boula george (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

شكراً جداً على الترنيمة ديه لانى كنت محتاج زيها فى الوقت ده:smil12:​


----------



## dodobeauty (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*



oesi_no قال:


> ميرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى
> جامدة اوى
> عاوز تانى ماليش دعوة :ranting:​





لو عايزة أى ترانيم للموسيقار عمانوئيل إدخلى على الموقع ده هيقولك إزاى تشتركى على الجروب بتاعه

http://emmanoel-saad.blogspot.com

ولو عايزة تدخلى على الجروب بتاع محبى الفنان عمانوئيل سعد مباشرة وإسمه

!!! 3manoeel Sa3d Lovers

دا الرابط بتاعه

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=18766433064

إشتركى على الجروب لو عايزة تتعرفى عليه أكتر وتشوفى أعماله


اهوو  يا اوسى ادخل وهتلاقى هنا فية من دة تانى كتير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

ثانكس يا دودو


----------



## magomiga (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## magomiga (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

على فكرة الترنيمة دى أنا عارفها و حلوة أوى شكراً على الترنيمة دى يا جماعة


----------



## جمال بطرس (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

الف شكر جارى التجربة


----------



## andro botros (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

الرب يعوض تعبك


----------



## andro botros (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

شكزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sondos_m2006 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

*شكرا وجارى التحميل*


----------



## blak_teger (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

uote=maikooo;507370]
إقتباس


----------



## blak_teger (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

fgfhf fj fhb fgbv fb b bvb b vb bg  b


----------



## alamer_top2011 (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

يارب باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك هذا الموقع    ومشكووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## amir_el3zab (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وشكرا ليكم جميعا


----------



## ايرينى جورج (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

شكرا على الترنيمة اوى


----------



## cuteledia (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

الترنيمة بجد تحفة
شكرا علي تعبك وربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## febe (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## gomana gogo (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

ميرسى


----------



## مراد نشات (29 مايو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

ربنا يباركك


----------



## الوداعة (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

*شكراً لك أوى يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك *​


----------



## ايمن نظير (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

شكرا ربنا يخليك و يعوض تعبك ربنا معاك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

ترنيمه جميله ربنا يبارك تعبك خير


----------



## god love 2011 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررر كتيرررررررررررررررررررر على الترنيمه وجارى التحميل​​


----------



## ناريمان (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

جارى التحميل 

ميرسي اوى​


----------



## tefa_14 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

ميرسي جدا جدا جدا


----------



## samy3030 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

انا مش عارف احمل الترنيمه او اسمعها ارجوك قلى الطريقه


----------



## بنت الفادى (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

جميله قوى
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## شادى كوكو (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفة تحفة تحفة حمل مش هتندم(فى عتمة الليل الحزين)*

شكرا كتير كتير


----------



## popomomo (1 مارس 2009)

merciiiiiiii


----------

